# etching stainless black/dark gray?



## inferno (Jan 13, 2018)

What etchants can be used for this?
And which one is easiest to find?


----------



## ed_jits (Mar 23, 2018)

inferno said:


> What etchants can be used for this?
> And which one is easiest to find?



It depends on the steel, but I find that CPM154 etches nicely with ferric chloride... a 3/1 mixture of distilled water and FC works well for me. I don't have much experience with etching other types of stainless, so your miles may vary with some of the others...


----------



## RDalman (Mar 29, 2018)

Heated muriatic/phosphorous acid. 40-60 C, you can buy it in any general paintstore (färghandel, saltsyra)

Outdoors, protect yourself, real nasty stuff.


----------

